# Finnex Clip Light



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Has anyone used one of these before?
I am thinking of replacing my current 7w light on my 3G nano.

Finnex - REAL BLACK - 26W Energy Saving Nano/Refugium/Sump Aquarium Cliplight including Blue/White Bulb and Blue LED

Product on Amazon


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I purchased one of these today to replace a 7w tom clip light I have on a JBJ nano 3G glass tank.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/74001-metamorphic-fields-3g-journal.html


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

This fixture is great.
Great amount of light for my 3G JBJ tank.
It uses a standard socket cf, so i am hoping i can get bulbs easily. The biggest problem with nano lighting is that the replacement bulbs are hard to find.


----------

